# Putting animals to sleep & the law



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I have had a little staffie girl on my mind since reading a thread here from the poor girl who tried to save her , about how the staffie was handed over to a vets to be pts for aggression , when it was obvious the dog didnt have an aggressive bone in her body :cryin:
I actually had to walk away from the forum for a while cos it really did upset me how anyone could do that to a defenceless dog when there are other options open

now bearing in mind that I know nothing about the law, or about vets putting animals to sleep , could there be something put into place where you *couldnt* just take your animal to a vet and tell them to put it to sleep its aggressive , pay your money and walk away ?

In our throwaway society I find it disgusting that some people find animals so easy to discard , do they not have a heart ?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I think dont quote me on this that vets can say no if they think there is a good reason not to pts or there should be!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't know it may be worth asking the BVA about?

Thing is I suppose vets are damned if they do and damned if they don't, they can only work on what an owner tells them even if it isn't the truth 

A few years ago a vet I used (who I personally found to be excellent at his job) got struck off simply for putting a cat down in it's owners car to save them moving her and causing further distress to the animal, catch 22 isn't it ?  

The same vet opened up his house for us middle of the night to rush in one very sick puppy whom could have died and I'd give anything to see him working on a professional level again.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Perhaps we as a forum could do something?
I am really heartbroken about this and i really am mad as well.
What a waste of a little life this dog did not deserve to die so tragically.
I feel so sorry for the young lady who had to experience this too,sending you a big hug xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Here from the RCVS



> PROFESSIONAL CONDUCT
> 32) Finally, on a matter of professional conduct, a question was raised over a case recently
> reported in The Veterinary Record where a vet had refused to put a dog to sleep despite an
> owner's request. The questioner asked the RCVS panel what its view was on such a case.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

And I also found this...whether he was right or wrong for doing it, but it lost him his job....for not doing it

You'll need Adobe Acrobat to read it..

http://www.rcvs.org.uk/shared_asp_f...bsitedavidwilsonvrcvsfindingsdocfinalcopy.pdf


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Just read what nicci put

Unfortunatly too, animals are seen as possessions in the eyes of the law, and although there are laws to protect from cruelty and neglect i dont know where the law would stand on someone asking for their pet to be put down. 

I personally would consider it cruel for an animal to be euthanised when it was fit and healthy, yet would the law?

Its something that would surely need to be taken on a case by case basis. And i hate to say it, but humans are cruel beings. Sometimes a pet being euthanised is the better alternative. A desperate owner who wants their dog destroyed could shoot/drown it instead - they dont always think about a rescue centre, and sometimes the rescues are full 

I know its far far from ideal, but if they are going to kill it anyway, i would rather it be done with kindness and compassion from a caring vet - than to die in agony in a field somewhere


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Just read what nicci put
> 
> Unfortunatly too, animals are seen as possessions in the eyes of the law, and although there are laws to protect from cruelty and neglect i dont know where the law would stand on someone asking for their pet to be put down.
> 
> ...


I completely agree, well said! 

Although very sad that this poor little Staffy girl had to die, I have to point out that bitches before and after whelping can be prone to being aggressive, biting, etc..It's all part of what they do to protect their young unfortunately, hormones are also raging all over the place, like people after having a baby sometimes you don't behave the way you should 

I find veterinary surgeries one of the most likely places a dog isn't going to 'think' straight, some may behave completely out of order, with others it may have the opposite effect...No-one knows the situation or background on the dog, whether she did, whether she didn't unfortunately no-one is going to know that now  poor baby.

And after reading the RCVS take on things reading through their website, how long would that poor dog have been dragged around until a vet was found that would put her to sleep ? What would her owner have done had every vet refused and no rescue place could be found ?

It just don't bare thinking about


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think what some people do to animals is just disgusting.
My uncle had his beautiful border collie PTS just coz he couldnt be bothered looking after it anymore. It was a friendly, goofy looking (big overbite!!) beautiful dog with the calmest temperament Ive ever seen on a BC.
We found out the week after so couldnt even offer to take him. How little respect for life can you have if you dont even try to rehome?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It does seem to be a senseless waste, and i used to be involved in the regular euthansia of healthy greyhounds and guinea pigs. Its heartbreaking.

The main problem is that there is no room in rescue centres, and not enough homes willing to take these animals on. If accused to being aggressive, a rescue would have an obligation to fore warn new owners.

Id much rather an animal was humanely euthanised, than spend months or even years, stuck in a kennel with no stimulation or affection. Whatever the reason behind having a pet PTS, its better than a lifetime of neglect or suffering.

With, on average, 150 perfectly healthy dogs being PTS each week, i dont see what vets can do. Yes, they can refuse, but what would the outcome for the dog then be? Dumped and left to wander? Hit by a car?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I know David (used to work with him) and the main upset was the fact that they had paid a fee for euth and crem and this was seen as fraud.
I also know of another well known local multi millionare business man who rang me when working at same practice to say he was moving away, the buyers of the house did not want the 2 dogs and the local rescue centres where full so euthanasia was the request.
I rang round used very little persuision and got 2 places at the same centre..rang him back and told him for the same price of euth and crem he could sign them over to me and i waould then donate money to the upkeep of the rescue centre and dogs would be re homed.
It is so sad how even people with plenty money see pets as disposable
Vets do have the right to refuse...but what is the alternative?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Personally for me I am all in favour of putting dogs to sleep. I do not agree with the Dogs Trust moto of "They never put a healthy dog down". If for some reason I was not able to cope with my dogs anymore, I would consider the PTS option, rather than put them in rescue (unless I thought they would get a lovely home).

For me, I would rather see a dog pts humanely, than sit in a cage day after day, week after week, month after after month and even then, maybe never get a home.

x


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I arrived for an appointment at our previous vets, early as usual. When he arrived, he opened the door, then went back to his car and opened the car door. Out poured a mass of dogs, more than ten I would say! When I asked him about it, he said he had 16 dogs and 18 cats, most of which he had rescued as he couldn't face putting them to sleep so he treated them himself and took them on or rehomed them. He is a fantastic vet too, really down to earth. I was considering driving 2 hours just to keep him as my vet but not sure the cat would be impressed!


----------

